
Caddy 0.8.2 Released with On-Demand TLS - mholt
https://caddyserver.com/blog/caddy-0_8_2-released
======
cnf
I am running Caddy on a few non-critical sites atm, and it is quite well
behaved.

I also run it locally to be able to quickly test-serve content. a Caddyfile in
the project dir, and a quick `caddy` command, and yey for test server!

